

No Glasses 3D TV from Toshiba - techhome
http://www.besttechnology.org/2011/09/02/no-glasses-3d-t-v-toshiba/

======
Aspirina
If this is true, it will represent a major development in the 3D world TV
battle between Sony and Toshiba. I would like that to be true.

